# Day 2 of Pkge Install-Newbee



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Not knowing your set up, you can probably pop the lid off and check/top off your feeder without disturbing them much, if at all. Assuming you're brand new at this (I'm only in my 3d year and have NOT had my single hive make it through a whole winter, so I could be completely wrong... never do something solely because I suggest it!), you will want to get into your hives all the time to see what they're doing. Resist that.  But on the other hand, you should be going in often enough to see them, learn their ways, what cells look like with their various content (pollen, eggs - if you can find them, larvae, capped workers, drones and honey) learn how you can help them prosper, and get a feel for managing them in a TBH. They're definitely NOT 'set and forget'. 

Learn, watch, participate... enjoy.


----------



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

I did! Mine completely ignored this large hand stuck in their midst to get their feeder refilled. I did this during the middle of the day, when it was supposed to be warmest part of day and long before the barometric pressure started to drop.


----------



## JOANR (Jan 7, 2013)

OK day 4. I am going in to replace the feeder, pick up the queen cage and move the false back. From all the info i read, I will also probably do it midday today. The hives look busy so I am assuming all is well. Wish me luck and I will update the thread when I am done.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

JOANR:
Why are you moving the false back?


----------



## JOANR (Jan 7, 2013)

I read that after 4 to 7 days it is time to move the false back to the back. I think if they think the hive is too small they will leave. They should have started drawing comb in the front.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> I read that after 4 to 7 days it is time to move the false back to the back.

I would wait to move the back until they have most (perhaps 75%) of the bars built out with comb. In this respect the issue is similar to when to add a new box to a Lang style hive.

Its always possible that bees can abscond from a hive, but it seems unlikely that they will do so simply due to the size of the available space at this point.

If you do have a screened bottom, and the screen is "open" to the elements, I would install a tray or cover the screen with a board at least until the bees have substantial brood. Bees absconding from TBHs with open screen bottoms is a bigger issue than the [current] size of the available space, IMHO.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree with Rader, just based on my own experience. I give new packages about 10 - 12 bars' space to work on, and gradually move the false back as the bees fill the available bars with comb. One of my TBH hives just hit the one-year mark, and I just now gave the bees the remainder of the hive. (There were about 5 bars remaining to be built out.) My reasoning is that a large amount of space that is neither occupied or built out is harder to defend, cool and/or heat. 

Everything I've read is also in agreement with Rader's comments re: the screened bottom board. I have a new hive with a SBB, and I have left it entirely closed up.

This is just what has worked well for me. 

Sondra


----------



## JOANR (Jan 7, 2013)

OK so just try to manage the space, not completely open it up. I will see how they are doing and give them 2 to 3 empty bars in the back by moving the false back. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

I tried to stay about 5 bars ahead of their comb-building. Seemed to work well.

Sondra


----------



## JOANR (Jan 7, 2013)

DAY 4. OK awesome first visit to the hives. Lots of very happy bees. Removed the queen cages I had left in there after the direct release. One hive doing really well building in the front of the hive. One very long half bar wide comb built out. Moved the back a couple, replaced the feeder and closed it up. Second hive some were behind the false back and some in front building to the back of the front of the hive. I moved the false back back a few and put the feeder in front of it and moved the bars they were building on closer to the front. Replaced the feeder and closed it up. I took a peek in the observation window and they all seemed to have moved to the front. I'll wait out a couple of days of rainy weather and take another peek. Thanks for the feedback...I love it!


----------

